# Snails?



## stealth (Dec 11, 2005)

Ok this is really really weird. We have not purchased a single snail for either of our aquariums yet in our 10 gallon tank we discovered more than half a dozen snails. I don't know what kind they are I'll try to get a picture for you guys. But does anyone have a clue how they could have come into our tank? The tank was brand new and so was everything else. I have absoluetly no idea how they came into the tank. None of our fish that we got had snails in the tank that I saw unless they were eggs but idk what they look like either. Any ideas?


----------



## fishboy (Feb 26, 2005)

do u have live plants? snail are a common hitchhiker on live plants


----------



## stealth (Dec 11, 2005)

Yes I do have live plants. But I don't think Petsmart had snails in with there plants. I guess Paul(FishFirst) can answer that one since he was the one who got them for us. But the plants have been in the tank for weeks now and we just saw them yesterday. Don't you think they would have been visible previously?


----------



## adam98150 (Dec 13, 2005)

If the snails are small enough, their quite hard to spot.I didnt realize i had any for a few days.They came in with the live plants.


----------



## Lydia (Feb 6, 2005)

Yeah they probably came in with the plants. Most petshops have snails in the tanks, whether you can see them or not. Also you might have gotten an egg clutch on the plant that you didn't notice and it took that long for them to hatch and get big enough you can see them.


----------



## micstarz (Oct 22, 2005)

yep the plants, the plants the plants.


----------



## stealth (Dec 11, 2005)

How much do snails effect the bio-load? They have done a nice job in both of the tanks cleaning the plants of algae. But I just want to make sure there aren't too many fish or snails in the tank.


----------



## Lydia (Feb 6, 2005)

They don't affect it too much. It ought to be ok. Besides I think you will have a VERY difficult time of removing them from the tank completely even if you wanted to. :razz:


----------



## micstarz (Oct 22, 2005)

haha lol but you will need to take out a few soon.


----------



## Frozen (Jan 4, 2006)

Definatally the plants! That happened to me, with PetsMart plants. It was okay at first, I was happy! I had a figure 8 puffer whom LOVED them! But then he died, so now I have 2 tanks with snails. Just crush any you see, Its gotten my snail problem under control. (I always make sure they are really pulverized, I would'nt want even a snail to suffer because of me) They will just keep breeding.


----------



## piotrkol1 (Jan 12, 2006)

i am just wonderin in case this happens to me someday but why is it so hard to get rid of them?


----------



## fishboy (Feb 26, 2005)

They live in gravel, it's a problem cause it's hard to get them all cause you can't see them. But add copper based fish medication and they're all dead


----------



## Cliffizme2 (Oct 15, 2005)

Put a piece of lettuce or cabbage in the bottom of your aquarium with the lights off right before you go to bed, when you wake up there should be a few snails on it. Throw it away and repeat.


----------

